# Express Entry - 2015



## baruah.b (Nov 30, 2014)

Dear All, 

As we all know CIC is going to start the Express Entry from January 2015. Here is one basis question that I have. Appreciate if you guys can share your views. 

Please consider that I already have the PR but I can't resign from my current job and go search for a new one in Canada. I can only go to Canada, if I have a valid job offer. 


Q. Is there any chances of getting calls for an Interview while staying out Canada. What you think about Canadian employers pulling the resume from job bank and calling a person overseas. Is it possible ? You can also include your views about current job market in Canada. 

I've a total of 14 years of experience in Network Design & Implementation. Have done my masters. Also got 2 certifications done from Cisco. 



Thanks in Advance. 
-Bhaskar


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Give a try...u don't have anything to lose

Since you already have PR, u might be lucky to get a call


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

baruah.b said:


> Q. Is there any chances of getting calls for an Interview while staying out Canada.



Unlikely to happen.




> What you think about Canadian employers pulling the resume from job bank and calling a person overseas. Is it possible ?



Of course it is possible as they have telephones and are capable of making overseas calls. It is, however, unlikely that they would do so unless you can offer them something they need that nobody else can offer. There are thousands of people already in Canada with your qualifications, or more, so why would they call you when they can contact someone who is already in the country?





> You can also include your views about current job market in Canada.



There is no such thing as a job market in Canada. What you have to realize is that Canada is the second largest country in the world (only Russia is larger) and job


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

baruah.b said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As we all know CIC is going to start the Express Entry from January 2015. Here is one basis question that I have. Appreciate if you guys can share your views.
> 
> ...


If you already have PR, then the new Express Entry system will have no relevance to your situation.

You're extremely unlikely to get a job call while abroad.


----------



## gumbee (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello all, can anyone update me whats this express entry of CIC? 
Im currently working in Papua New Guinea and contract will end soon.
Is point system still their criteria for migrating?


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

Dear All,

I have a question regarding the Job Bank profile. One of the sections that are required to be filled is the ‘Experience & Skills’ section. My question is, is this section for Canadian work experience only? 
The ‘Experience & Skills’ section does not have a country entry where the profile owner can identify the country where each job was held. Moreover, in each job entry the job title should be selected from the NOC titles. Thus, in case of individuals with no Canadian experience, how should they enter the job title in case that it differs from the NOC titles? Should they select the equivalent title?

Thanks for your reply in advance.

Sincerely,
Sally


----------

